# Question



## HisLostSling (Jun 14, 2011)

whats a good tech for rounding wood


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

A wood rasp or a router I use my dermal and a carving bit you could just use sand paper.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Depends on how much you want to spend. A Palm Router would be the most expensive @ around $100.00. A dremel with a corse sanding drum works good as well, just not as uniform as the router. I rounded alot of frames with a dremel before getting my router. If you are on a serious, tight budget, then go for a file and rasp.


----------



## Hit and run (May 14, 2011)

You can also use thin strips of sandpaper. Using a sawing motion you can make perfectly round edges. Make the general shape with a file/rasp/router to speed things up.

If you want to make thousands then a CNC router might be an option (start at roughly $1000)


----------

